# White Fluff on Plants



## theelysium (Sep 17, 2008)

HI,

I have white fluff on plants and some have little white fuzz. I think it's like algea or bacteria? It's not rotting Food so Please, don't suggest that. 

This is a new tank about 1 week old. It's a 15 gallon tank I am starting as a small plant tank with a few fish.

I started it with seach cheam cycle and clorine remover. I also added a CO2 fizzing tablet.

I have 5 ghost shrimp and 1 beta in it.

I have added a pic of the funk!

Any Advise?


Here are the pics
gallery.me.com/josephfrazier#100170


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

To me it looks like some kind of fungus. Test your water for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. If they are too high you can get fungal growth. Do daily partial water changes until the readings are good.

I would also suggest removing anything that has the fungus on it from the tank. You don't want it to spread.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Agree with Roc


----------

